# Free hosting



## G.Ashwinkumar (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm a student studying in class 12. I have searched the internet for good preparatory materials a lot and to my vain had to waste a lot of time in it. So it thought of building a blog myself and have started creating one *devilexams.wordpress.com but i fell very limited with the options available in wordpress.com so thought of shifting to a better one and found that in wordpress.com is the best in what it is doing. So thought of creating a wordpress.org blog, but to do one i need a domain and a host , domain won't be a problem as i can get a .biz or .cu.cc or something like that for free but i want yo guys to suggest for the best the best free host available on the planet. I'm not going to pay a single penny nor going to sell adds or something like that to gain money till next April that is till i finish my studies i'll start monetizing and move to a paid host then. So suggest me the best solution available for a free host. This is my first venture in this section so may not be able to analyse those myself. Hope you understand my situation and give me a solution! Or should i stick to wordpress.com till next April?

I have a few free hots in mind if they are any ood you can also recommend these!
1) Unlimited Web Hosting by Biz.nf + FREE domain & Site Builder
2) Free Hosting
3) Free Web Hosting - Free PHP Hosting, MYSQL, FTP, Ad-Free and Free Domain Names - Zymic
4) Free Web Hosting with PHP, MySQL and cPanel, No Ads

I also don't want adds in my blog!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a student studying in class 12. I have searched the internet for good preparatory materials a lot and to my vain had to waste a lot of time in it. So it thought of building a blog myself and have started creating one *devilexams.wordpress.com but i fell very limited with the options available in wordpress.com so thought of shifting to a better one and found that in wordpress.com is the best in what it is doing. So thought of creating a wordpress.org blog, but to do one i need a domain and a host , domain won't be a problem as i can get a .biz or .cu.cc or something like that for free but i want yo guys to suggest for the best the best free host available on the planet. I'm not going to pay a single penny nor going to sell adds or something like that to gain money till next April that is till i finish my studies i'll start monetizing and move to a paid host then. So suggest me the best solution available for a free host. This is my first venture in this section so may not be able to analyse those myself. Hope you understand my situation and give me a solution! Or should i stick to wordpress.com till next April?
> 
> ...



Try 2freehosting.com
Provides Cpanel and tons of features with sub-domain
Note sub domain never matters to me as I shorten it by using Google shorten service so as to get awesome analytic & SEO


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 18, 2014)

Serversfree.com also gives good service : cpanel,mysql,php etc.
Plus it is ad-free (No ads on your website and referrals are completely optional.)


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 19, 2014)

You might want to weigh the pros and cons of having a domain and sticking to one. In the long run that'll be more helpful.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow G.Ashwinkumar ...

I love your wordpress website ... I'm inspired and downloaded a pdf book you had on there... The title as well

" Lets study harder " 

Inspiring stuff.. and yet another thing to add to my horrific busy schedule .. 

I will get through to it soon enough ... This is great stuff, also been looking for free hosting as it makes no sense for a student like myself with such circumstances to pay for an intermediate web server. But with this I can practice web dev and rack up some XP for the future.. Thank you dude  

You helped someone today


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Mar 26, 2014)

Gary M said:


> Wow G.Ashwinkumar ...
> 
> I love your wordpress website ... I'm inspired and downloaded a pdf book you had on there... The title as well
> 
> ...


Welcome and do keep checking the site , also let your friends know about it!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice site . I liked it


----------



## Gary M (Mar 28, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Welcome and do keep checking the site , also let your friends know about it!



Will most definitely do! I see an upgrade is in order. Can't wait, this is gonna keep me busy for a while


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Mar 29, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Nice site . I liked it



Welcome and do keep checking the site , also let your friends know about it!


----------

